# Last Storm Pics



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

Snow action below Philly in the Kennett Square area... payup


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*my boss*

my boss came over just to get his picture taken...does 2 passes and is off...hahhaha


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*more*

more action purplebou


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*p-lot*

Church P-Lot....


----------

